

We built this to learn Linux-anything on the cloud - kim0

Here's the main link
http://simtry.com/labs/4e3e64bf9b156e40a3000006<p>This starts Ubuntu on our servers, gives you noVNC access through your HTML5 browser. The bar on the right shows our AI agent analyzing your progress, and helping you along the way!<p>To find out more, check http://simtry.com/labs<p>What do you folks think? Would you want to use this if you were training someone ? I appreciate your help and thoughts
======
gabrtv
Interesting stuff. As an ops guy who's been doing this stuff for 15 years, I'm
always faced with training junior sysadmins. I could see a tool like this
being very helpful. If you want some more detailed feedback, I'd be happy to
chat. Email me gabriel _at_ opdemand.com.

FYI, looks like your terminal emulator gets confused with the debconf curses
prompt for the MySQL password. I had to issue a `reset` to fix it.

------
kim0
Oh main post links aren't clickable .. Adding them here (let's see if it
works)

Linux cloud lab: <http://simtry.com/labs/4e3e64bf9b156e40a3000006>

To find out more, check <http://simtry.com/labs>

Cheers

